
Ribbon map of the Mississippi River (late 1860s) - bookofjoe
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/mississippi-river-ribbon-map
======
bookofjoe
[http://common-place.org/book/one-mississippi-coloney-
fairchi...](http://common-place.org/book/one-mississippi-coloney-fairchilds-
ribbon-map-of-the-father-of-waters-1866/) One Mississippi: Coloney &
Fairchild’s Ribbon Map of the Father of Waters (1866) — Nenette Luarca-Shoaf.
"Two inches wide and eleven feet long, it mapped, among other things, a
reunited nation."

------
bookofjoe
Browsable/downloadable version in the Library of Congress:
[https://www.loc.gov/resource/g4042m.ct000797/](https://www.loc.gov/resource/g4042m.ct000797/)

